# Today's Game Discussion [10/29/10]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@
















@
 















@
















@
















@
















@








*ESPN*








@
















@
















@
















@
















@
















@








*ESPN*​


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Pretty cool video


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Can't wait for that game, Kings @ Nets first though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Watching Sixers/Hawks and Bobcats/Pacers.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Nets looking good early. Brook Lopez/Harris seem to fit well together.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Favors is going to be great.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Speights is a terrible basketball player.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

DWhistle, LeQuit, and RuPaul, lol lets see what these guys are gonna do tonight. Gonna be my time watching them.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^Fright Coward. Wince Harder. I win.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> Damn Speights is a terrible basketball player.


How is this news?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bargnani with 37 points so far and we aint even at half time. Crazy shooting performance.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think they've shown the starting lineups/national anthem for any other national TV games so far this week.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> I don't think they've shown the starting lineups/national anthem for any other national TV games so far this week.


That was an awesome rendition.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Porn_Player said:


> Bargnani with 37 points so far and we aint even at half time. Crazy shooting performance.


:laugh:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Basel said:


> :laugh:


:laugh: 

I just wanted somebody else to check for the Raptors game on this site. 

Forreal though, we play great basketball, I can see a Raptors v Heat ECF. 




mg:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

LeBron wearing fangs?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I think this Halloween, I'm going to go as Reggie Evans shot, 'cos that **** is ugly.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Adam said:


> ^Fright Coward. Wince Harder. I win.


Charmin Frye? Jerryd Playless?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That wasn't a goaltending on Dwight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wince has already removed himself with two fouls. He's like a mouse running back to his hole.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks like a matchup zone the Heat are playing.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Basel said:


> That wasn't a goaltending on Dwight.


Agreed, ball was still going up and it only hit the backboard 'cos he swatted it in that direction. 

And whaaat? I didn't wanna be the only kid not watching the Heat/Magic game, I'll switch back to the Raptors in a little while


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Adam said:


> Wince has already removed himself with two fouls. He's like a mouse running back to his hole.


Magic should find a way to turn him and other assets into Monta Ellis, although it'd probably have to be a multi-team deal. It'd give them the wing scorer they need.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Dwight is off to a great start.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

God, Mark Jackson sucks.

"No one told me when I was traded."

Lmao!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Josh McRoberts is killing the Bobcats right now. I 'd really like it if someone would put a body on him instead of giving him a free run at every single offensive board.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Miami can't defend Dwight Howard.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Basel said:


> Miami can't defend Dwight Howard.


Yeah, but luckily for the Heat, Rashard Lewis and Vince Carter are still starters........


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Blu said:


> LeBron wearing fangs?


No, that's just the HGH kicking in


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kind of random, but I don't see how anybody could like Eddie House.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Look at Dwight taking jumpers. Good game so far. 24 all after one quarter. I guess Dwight was just hit with a technical, too.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Dwight gets Td up for clapping

What the **** is wrong with these people?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good first quarter for the Heat. They start off slow so it's good they got out of the quarter without a ton of turnovers. That's an improvement.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Reggie Evans has 27 rebounds and 0 points through his first game and we're midway through the 3rd in his second regular season game. 

Crazy stuff, that must be some kind of record? That's right, I'm watching record breaking basketball while you all suffer with LeBron, Wade, Howard, Bosh and Carter. Suckahhhhs.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Big Gravy has really improved his game over the summer. I wish they had this guy last year.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Basel said:


> Kind of random, but I don't see how anybody could like Eddie House.


What's not to like about a fat, 5'10" point guard who trash talks anyone and everyone?


Actually, I love him from when he was on the Celtics, and wish he was still around.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Howard is a retard. Why would you do **** like that? It's like he wants to be sitting on the bench.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

futuristxen said:


> Howard is a retard. Why would you do **** like that? It's like he wants to be sitting on the bench.


Please, what Howard did was harmless.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Stupid Evans went and scored. Ruined my night. 

Raps up by 15 and making a push for the number one seed in the East.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Howard is a retard. Why would you do **** like that? It's like he wants to be sitting on the bench.


Oh please. That wasn't tech worthy at all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Porn_Player said:


> Stupid Evans went and scored. Ruined my night.
> 
> Raps up by 15 and making a push for the number one seed in the East.


Damn. Bargs and Evans tearing **** up.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Big Gravy has really improved his game over the summer. I wish they had this guy last year.


He's in a contract year, I bet he has a relatively great season and someone like Indiana gives him 7-9 million a year next summer.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bargs broke the 50 mark. He's got 51. Who voted for him in the thread? They deserve some kind of medal.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

James Jones has been on fire from 3-point land so far this season.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

54. CODDAMN. Bargnani must be shooting near 80% from the field. Crazy stuff. Raps up by 18.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hibbert is turning into a stat monster.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Howard is a retard. Why would you do **** like that? It's like he wants to be sitting on the bench.


take off the goggles. it's healthy competition.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Has Pietrus ever seen a shot he didn't like?


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Rashard Lewis is hot garbage......


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Orlando looks clueless on offense right now. Lots of defensive 3-seconds being called tonight.

Hornets leading by 14 against the Nuggets. They're going to the playoffs this season, in my opinion.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Duhon dribbles to much. Needs to make the easy pass.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Blu said:


> take off the goggles. it's healthy competition.


Howard was one of the leaders in Techs last year. It's because of dumb **** like that. Harmless mundane things that he could cut out of his game. He needs to learn how to channel his emotions into playing better, and not getting caught up in stuff like that. If I'm Spoelstra I send Magloire out there and see if he can get in a fight with him and get him ejected with a double tech.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Duhon looks terrible out there right now. Get Jameer Nelson back in there, Stan. 

Great play by Wade there, plus the foul.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wince Carter


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Paul Pierce is good at basketball.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Vince Carter was so embarrassed to have his shot blocked by James Jones he lays on the floor then miraculously recovers. This guy...:laugh:


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

futuristxen said:


> Howard was one of the leaders in Techs last year. It's because of dumb **** like that. Harmless mundane things that he could cut out of his game. He needs to learn how to channel his emotions into playing better, and not getting caught up in stuff like that. If I'm Spoelstra I send Magloire out there and see if he can get in a fight with him and get him ejected with a double tech.


Howard got techs for arguing with the Refs, in this case there was no reason to give a tech.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think he got blocked by Bosh AND James Jones...ha. If that doesn't make you want to retire.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

David Andersen with the tip in. 

Raptors basketball 101.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Game3525 said:


> Howard got techs for arguing with the Refs, in this case there was no reason to give a tech.


They usually don't let you taunt the other team like that(unless you're on the celtics). That's usually a tech.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I put the blame on you too Vince


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wince escapes to the bench again, this time "injured."


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

In honour of his improvement I'm upgrading Big Gravy's nickname. Henceforth he shall be the Baconator.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Wince Carter


Look @ u. U chastise Dwight for harmless competition, but dont mind ur goons takin out Vince.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

futuristxen said:


> They usually don't let you taunt the other team like that(unless you're on the celtics). That's usually a tech.


Please, if this was last year the Refs don't call a tech.

It was completely unnecessary.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Blu said:


> Look @ u. U chastise Dwight for harmless competition, but dont mind ur goons takin out Vince.


He got his shot blocked then he ran into Haslem trying to get it back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

David West is having a great start to the season for the Hornets.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Raptors up 21.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The Cavaliers are the worst team in this league. They ugly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, Redick got a big cut under his eye.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Orlando's centers refuse to guard Ilguaskas on the perimeter. And he keeps draining shots.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like that the Heat aren't doubling Howard. Let him go for 30. If you've got the rest of the team you're good.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bargnani just got his 82nd point. 

Kobe is going to be pissed.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

KLove with 13/8, Beasley 10/4 @ the half. Up 55-44 on Bucks. Let's hope we' dont bench Love in the 2nd again...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Basel said:


> Orlando's centers refuse to guard Ilguaskas on the perimeter. And he keeps draining shots.


It's a smart strategy. That's a low percentage look for Z. He's going to make maybe 45 percent on that and it's only worth two points. It's better than allowing Lebron to get into the lane draw fouls and score in the paint.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kind of crazy that as of noon today, the Heat's opener still wasn't sold out.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Does Boobie Gibson wear mascara? His eyes just pop.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bobcats leading Pacers 96-95 with less than three minutes to go if anyone's interested.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Back to back bad calls by the refs.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets with a good half of basketball. I personally feel this team has more overall talent top to bottom than the 07-08 team that shocked the entire NBA. Gonna be interesting to see what happens after they get some games under their belt and maybe dangle some trade options to get themselves a legit defensive center.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Baconator!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight bringing out his inner Tim Duncan tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like the breakdown for the Heat. Wade scores. Lebron passes. Bosh rebounds.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pierce with a 22/12/4 line after three.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Howard playing great defense tonight. One man pick and roll defense. KG-Esque


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Basel said:


> Dwight bringing out his inner Tim Duncan tonight.


Always had it in him. He just has confidence now. U can see it in him. His smoothness.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Raptors win 101-81 and Torontonians get their fill of free pizza. 

2.30am and I'm up for work in a few hours so I'ma make like a junkie and shoot.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Dwight's shot selection these past two games have me left wondering wtf. Why didn't he try out more jumpshots and postmoves last night when they had a huge lead? Already it looks like he's shot 2x as much away from the paint and its just the first half. It does look like he's improved some but the Heat are daring Howard to beat them while closing in on their 3 point shooters...kind of like how the Spurs used to defend against the Amar'e Suns. 

Dwight absolutely abuses Big Z in the paint so I don't like him taking outside shots against him tbh if I were a Magic fan.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I love Landry Fields. I wish Boston had purchased a pick to grab him, they could use his size at the 2/3. Oh, and Baconator!!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> Kind of crazy that as of noon today, the Heat's opener still wasn't sold out.


I find that hard to believe, but if it's true it's easily explained. When Miami had Shaq we sold out almost all the seats and we didn't have any tickets for the common people that wanted to come watch, so this time we withheld a lot of seats from season ticket purchasing and make them available on game day. If they're selling out by noon that's probably fully within expectations because there's no lack of demand right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hakeem helped Yao, helped Kobe, and now helped Dwight. I guess he doesn't want a full-time position somewhere due to his religious endeavors that take up his time? He certainly is deserving.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Huge block by Hibbert!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> I find that hard to believe, but if it's true it's easily explained. When Miami had Shaq we sold out almost all the seats and we didn't have any tickets for the common people that wanted to come watch, so this time we withheld a lot of seats from season ticket purchasing and make them available on game day. If they're selling out by noon that's probably fully within expectations because there's no lack of demand right now.


Yeah Riley has held back a bunch of tickets for every game so people can buy tickets day of. Unfortunately said tickets are obsenely priced. The Heat rep said they probably won't sell out any of their home games. But they really wanted to allow for the common man to come to the game...even if they have to take out a mortgage.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> Hakeem helped Yao, helped Kobe, and now helped Dwight. I guess he doesn't want a full-time position somewhere due to his religious endeavors that take up his time? He certainly is deserving.


Lebron needs to go work with him next.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Rondo 20 assist.....this guy is good.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rondo with 20 assists tonight, new career-high


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nets coming back twice at home in the final minutes to win the game. First against the Pistons, and now against the Kings.

Nets are 2-0. They didn't get their FIRST victory last season until December. 

Stephen Jackson misses at the buzzer to send the game to overtime, and the Pacers beat the Bobcats on the road.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Make that 21 assists and there's still 6+ minutes left. Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sixers down by 3 with 4.5 seconds left at home against the Hawks and have the ball. Lots of close finishes tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Josh Smith with the block, his sixth, and the Hawks go to 2-0 while the 76ers fall to 0-2. He's got 11 blocks in his first two games.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I love it. Garcia and the Kings dancing around like a bunch of clowns like they're ****ing worldbeaters and then the Nets go on a 13-0 run and win the game. LOL.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Ryan Anderson is much better than Rashard Lewis. In a real games Rashard disappears and he is just terrible at PF spot. Orlando has 2 great young PFs in Bass and Anderson but have to sit one of them to make room for Lewis. He has to be back to SF or come of the bench. OR just get traded somehow. By the way it is SVGs fault he just completely changed Lewis' game and he is terrible right now...once again, he l be good vs Hawks, Bobcats, Wizards and ect, but will always suck vs quality teams, especially in playoffs. People blame Vince, but Lewis was 10 time worther than Carter vs Boston last year...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hahaha. If Lebron and Wade are both hitting shots what can you do?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

D Wade is sick!!


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

The Heat are blowing this one open.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

By the way Dwight Howard's offensive game is scary good this season. This is going to be a fun year.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Back to back threes by Dwyane Wade!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron playing a great floor game tonight. And Carlos Arroyo finally making sense in that lineup. Nothing complex. Just moving the ball and taking the open J when it's there.

It's funny Bill Simmons just wrote this big long article about how the thing the Heat need to do is have Wade realize that Lebron is better than him and subjegate his game to Lebrons....looks like it's the opposite. Lebron's decided he can get his whenever, but he needs to get Wade going. Not unlike Magic Johnson.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone else as impressed by how good the Heat defense has been early on this season? Granted I've always seen Wade as a strong defender and James had developed that side of his game in recent seasons into being more than a rundown shot blocker.. But I really didn't expect them to be getting after it like this. I hope they keep it up, because them on that side of the ball alone has been fun to watch.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

23AJ said:


> By the way Dwight Howard's offensive game is scary good this season. This is going to be a fun year.


Yeah if he's going to be Tim Duncan on offense this season then they should just give him the MVP trophy now. It's basically the Heat vs. Howard tonight.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I hope everyone got their giggle on opening night...crying time is here.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

D Wade and LeBron James are same level players. I just prefer D Wades mindset when it comes to closing games. 

Now Chris Bosh just needs to continue to get going. And this Heat team will be unstoppable.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Boston going to miniball after the Baconator fouls out.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Orlando could never stop Wade and now he has Bosh and Lebron on a team. Magic no match for the Heat. Orlando did not improve at all. Same mistakes, same stupid strategy...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice play by LeBron!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Babir said:


> Orlando could never stop Wade and now he has Bosh and Lebron on a team. Magic no match for the Heat. Orlando did not improve at all. Same mistakes, same stupid strategy...


Also, D Wade his historically destroyed Vince Carter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron just went God mode.

Heat playing with all the Cheat codes right now!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah if he's going to be Tim Duncan on offense this season then they should just give him the MVP trophy now. It's basically the Heat vs. Howard tonight.


Dwight Howard IMO will be better than Tim Duncan when his career is over. So I expect either Howard or Durant to win the MVP this season. With Kobe being my dark horse. Especially considering James and Wade cancel each other out.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Unfortunately for Magic fans...Dwight's still a bull in a china shop out there.

The Heat up by 20, their defense has been incredible as well as their offense out of the half.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey, just incase you missed it, that was the first time a superstar has gotten away with the new technical rules. Have seen at least 10 technicals this season called for much less than what Dwight was doing after that offensive foul call.

I'm all for limiting complaining, but its impossible for Stern and his refs to be consistent with calls even on a possession to possession basis.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

just realised how many overpaid players on the Magic roster. Reddick 19 millions, Rashard 121 millions, Gortat 34 millions and Carter. And all 4 of them will be useless vs Heat, LA, Boston (in playoffs)...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

23AJ said:


> D Wade and LeBron James are same level players. I just prefer D Wades mindset when it comes to closing games.
> 
> Now Chris Bosh just needs to continue to get going. And this Heat team will be unstoppable.


Seems like Wade and Lebron are figuring out what they are best at. Wade relentelessly attacking the basket on and off the ball. Quick decisions. Lebron seeing the floor on both ends marshalling the forces. Bosh focusing on pick and pops and rebounding.

When this all comes together(it's only the 3rd game) with Mike Miller...it's going to be bonkers.

Their defensive intensity coming out of the half is fantastic.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

chilltown said:


> Hey, just incase you missed it, that was the first time a superstar has gotten away with the new technical rules. Have seen at least 10 technicals this season called for much less than what Dwight was doing after that offensive foul call.
> 
> I'm all for limiting complaining, but its impossible for Stern and his refs to be consistent with calls even on a possession to possession basis.


Yeah this new respect the game rule is bogus.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Orlando could really use a Chris Paul or Carmelo Anthony, they have no one who can create their own offense but Vince ****ing Carter.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Now this is the support Joel Anthony was expecting.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Boston now has Marquis Daniels, Pierce, & Allen in the frontcourt with Rondo & Robinson in the backcourt with Garnett's foul-out.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bass looking good tongiht


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow D Wade with a huge block on Howard.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Boston now has Marquis Daniels, Pierce, & Allen in the frontcourt with Rondo & Robinson in the backcourt with Garnett's foul-out.


I want a Semih cameo in the last 20 seconds. Throw me a bone Doc!


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

as soon as SVG puts a proper lineup on the flour, with Bass at 4, they are starting to play much better


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> I want a Semih cameo in the last 20 seconds. Throw me a bone Doc!


Not in a game this close.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Here come the Heat.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LeBron racking up the assists.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Marqis Daniels strips Amar'e!!!!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow the Magic look terrible with Howard on the bench.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

WTF, how is that tech on Lebron?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL at this rule....


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

that tech on lebron was stupid, Stern is a dumb commissioner


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Seems like Wade and Lebron are figuring out what they are best at. Wade relentelessly attacking the basket on and off the ball. Quick decisions. Lebron seeing the floor on both ends marshalling the forces. Bosh focusing on pick and pops and rebounding.
> 
> When this all comes together(it's only the 3rd game) with Mike Miller...it's going to be bonkers.
> 
> Their defensive intensity coming out of the half is fantastic.


Their defense is going to be incredible. Especially on the perimeter with James/Wade. 

By the way the intro to this game was sick~~~


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

This is a statement game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So there you go. They will T up Lebron.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

If LeBron keeps his defensive intensity up I think he's a good candidate for DPOY. Dude's been active as hell.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

23AJ said:


> Their defense is going to be incredible. Especially on the perimeter with James/Wade.
> 
> By the way the intro to this game was sick~~~


They are gonna dominate the perimeter somewhat the way Jordan and Pippen have.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Terrible terrible tech after a bad call too. smh. Heat might be the best defensive team in the NBA this season.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Their defense is going to be incredible. Especially on the perimeter with James/Wade.
> 
> By the way the intro to this game was sick~~~


I know. Phil Collins! 

Wow Rajon Rondo with the assists tonight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

chilltown said:


> LOL at this rule....


Laughing with you. Pretty much 80 percent of the techs so far this season have been utter rubbish.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

for real. If i was like a director of in game operations for the Arena.. I would put some kinda message on the jumbotron every game having a player on the roster saying something to the effect of: "We can be T'd UP. But YOU can't." And have them support obscene chants at the refs all game after bad calls.

It would catch on like wildfire around the league...

... until the league bans it obviously... like upside down headbands.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

SheriffKilla said:


> Terrible terrible tech after a bad call too. smh.* Heat might be the best defensive team in the NBA this seaso*n.


Boston says hi.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

WTF is this rotation? All 3 stars off the court?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Orlando staying in it with offensive rebounds


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Spoelstra has no idea what he's doing with rotations


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I know. Phil Collins!
> 
> Wow Rajon Rondo with the assists tonight.


Yeah, the music intro was perfect. The crowd had spinal tap noise level energy!!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Guess who's stat line this is

0-4, 0pts, 3rebs, 3fouls, 2TO

hint - he's making $19.5mil more than most of us here will make this year


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Rashard Lewis is so worthless.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn, i go on a beer run and we're down 20? In other news Beasley 21/10 and Love 15/11 halfway thru the 4th. Up 86-77.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Game3525 said:


> Rashard Lewis is so worthless.


I think worthless is more valuable than that


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah Lewis is having a bad game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DWade could be the MVP this year if he keeps this up


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

D Wade got game!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is a statement game. Just wow. Magic NEED to go get Chris Paul or Melo.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Magic is ****ing scared. Yeah Miami is playing phenomenal defense but the Magic are playing like pussies.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Magic are missing that three point game they were so amazing at last year, breaking the Steve Nash led Suns regular season record of three point shots made in a season.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

CBrewer w/ a sick alley.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Why does Howard not get technicals for arguing when everyone else does?

his arguing after the out of bounds call was way worse than what lebron did...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

david west showing some SERIOUS effort and intensity on the defensive end, something I havent seen in years. Between this and the perimeter defense capabilities of ariza, this team is looking infinitely more improved on that end of the court.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Orlando is getting 0 point for every million they're paying Rashard Lewis.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

ARRROOOOO!

Beas - 21/10
Love - 17/16

Minny 96-83 Milwaukee

Good win, lol.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

okafor has sonned both billups and melo in the fourth quarter alone, returnin their shots to sender like a champ!


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lmao, Ryan Anderson is better then Shard.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Rajon Rondo...Best point guard in the East?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gx said:


> Why does Howard not get technicals for arguing when everyone else does?
> 
> his arguing after the out of bounds call was way worse than what lebron did...


That's why this rule is such bull****. Darko slaps his hands with his back to the ref and gets a tech and his team loses by 1 and Dwight screams at the ref and nothing happens.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Orlando Magic have no chances for the championship, as I said, nothing has changed, same terrible coaching, rotations and mistakes...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

23AJ said:


> The Magic are missing that three point game they were so amazing at last year, breaking the Steve Nash led Suns regular season record of three point shots made in a season.


I think Miami got in their heads in the 3rd quarter. Plus it's the second night of an early season back to back on the road. Legs might be tired.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Gx said:


> Why does Howard not get technicals for arguing when everyone else does?
> 
> his arguing after the out of bounds call was way worse than what lebron did...


True that, lol @ Big Z on the bench calling a T on that. 

Dwight needs to GTFO of Orlando if the Heat remain this dominant or he'll never return to the Finals whether its Miami knocking 'em out or Boston...Orlando's FO has spent too much money on roleplayers with the same type of skillsets...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

is Corey Maggete bringing bad luck to every team he goes?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

david west steps out and scares billups into wasting their last relevant possesion to try and come back. Hornets will win another game, against another team thats no slouch.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I think Miami got in their heads in the 3rd quarter. Plus it's the second night of an early season back to back on the road. Legs might be tired.


Hardly a road game. It's a 30 minute plane ride


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Orlando shooting that "amazing three pointers" only during the season vs average teams. If they want to contend thay have to change their game...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Adam said:


> That's why this rule is such bull****. Darko slaps his hands with his back to the ref and gets a tech and his team loses by 1 and Dwight screams at the ref and nothing happens.


Dwight also got a tech 4 clapping so stfu. In the Boston, game DWade thru his hands up and didn't get a T. Y'all really want to bitch over this? If so u are dumb. Hate Miami right now, lol. Trying to bully the league.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Where's Otis Smith? I wanna see the look on his face.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

What a defensive performance by the Miami Heat. Orlando have 62 points with 5:41 seconds left in the 4th quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow they really don't want to give Dwight his second T.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Blu said:


> Dwight also got a tech clapping, so stfu. In the Boston game DWade thru his hands up and didn't get a T. If y'all really want to bitch over that u are dumb. Hate Miami right now, lol.


Then he should have gotten his 2nd for yelling at the ref. BTW, I said I hate the rule and was pointing out why it doesn't work.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebronathon said:


> True that, lol @ Big Z on the bench calling a T on that.


With his middle finger no less


----------



## tr1986 (Nov 6, 2008)

gordon, stuckey and the pistons playing like champs tonight in the home opener against OKC.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Duhon is useless.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bosh has been really great tonight defending the pick and roll and closing out. People said he played like no defense.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

serge ibaka with 16/10, including 6 offensive rebounds tonight off the bench. I feel like this kid is way ahead of the learning curve, I envisioned him being an awesome garbage/hustle man bringing energy into the second unit.... maybe his ceiling is a little higher??


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

charlie villanueva makin a thizz face is one ugly sight.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

SVG needs to just start Anderson, he is better then Shard.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Babir said:


> is Corey Maggete bringing bad luck to every team he goes?


Milwaukee will bounce back I'm sure, but I've said it before. Corey Maggette is cancer for a team, only cares about numbers. The Bucks needed to get to the free throw line more so they brought him in.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. So no one this season has scored over 90 against the Heat yet. And they just held the Magic under 80...

That's ****ing Defense.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Orlando ends up with 70 points..this Heat team is going to be scary good!!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Game3525 said:


> SVG needs to just start *himself*, he is better then Shard.


fixed


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heat won despite shooting only 42 percent from the field...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Robin Lopez could be a really great rebounder.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Wow. So no one this season has scored over 90 against the Heat yet. And they just held the Magic under 80...
> 
> That's ****ing Defense.


Lol, It's a mini dream team, what u expect? Ppl act like they're suprised. That's what happens what 3 top 10 players decide they want to team up n bully the league. You get abunch of blowouts. :nonono:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

blake griffin!!!


----------



## tr1986 (Nov 6, 2008)

Tooeasy said:


> serge ibaka with 16/10, including 6 offensive rebounds tonight off the bench. I feel like this kid is way ahead of the learning curve, I envisioned him being an awesome garbage/hustle man bringing energy into the second unit.... maybe his ceiling is a little higher??


I thought he played pretty well, but Green's layup really helped exemplify the Pistons' huge lack of interior d. Maxiell and Daye aren't cutting it.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Man, if LO can keep playing like this we can't be beat.....but he is a space cadet so I doubt it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Blu said:


> Lol, It's a mini dream team, what u expect? Ppl act like they're suprised. That's what happens what 3 top 10 players decide they want to team up n bully the league. You get abunch of blowouts. :nonono:


:baseldance:


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Miami still needs to figure out offensively, to be truly scary. LeBron used to get a lot more easy shots when he played for Cleveland and they really need to get Bosh some good looks as well. He doesn't fit at all right now, shooting a terrible percentage, looks like 76ers Elton Brand out there.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Blu said:


> Lol, It's a mini dream team, what u expect? Ppl act like they're suprised. That's what happens what 3 top 10 players decide they want to team up n bully the league. You get abunch of blowouts. :nonono:


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

SheriffKilla said:


> Miami still needs to figure out offensively, to be truly scary. LeBron used to get a lot more easy shots when he played for Cleveland and they really need to get Bosh some good looks as well. He doesn't fit at all right now, shooting a terrible percentage, *looks like 76ers Elton Brand out there*.


Easy there, my man Brand actually looks good out there this year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Blake Griffin is the new prime Shawn Kemp. Unreal. He just keeps going up and up.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Kobe is starting to look his old self.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

kobe breaking ankles before a jumper


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's a damn shame that Phoenix finally gets a great bench, maybe the best in the league, and Robin Lopez is solidified as a legit starting center with size and they lose Amare. This Phoenix team could have been special.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm surprised noone has invented an Alvin Gentry drinking game. If you took a drink every time he said Okay you'd never see a second half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Adam said:


> It's a damn shame that Phoenix finally gets a great bench, maybe the best in the league, and Robin Lopez is solidified as a legit starting center with size and they lose Amare. This Phoenix team could have been special.


Ugh. Tell me about it.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

I love Steve Blake already.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Such a big shift watching the Magic/Heat to watching the Suns/Lakers....the former was a defensive battle the latter...not so much.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> blake griffin!!!


Man, he really got up there.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Grizz knock off Dallas on the road without ZBo.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

oh wow, brian cook is still in the league. let that sink in for a minute.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Very nice win for Memphis.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dudley 7 pts in 2 mins lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice pass from Dragic, Warrick couldn't finish. 

Love Dragic.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> SVG needs to just start Anderson, he is better then Shard.


No doubt. Or Brandon Bass, too. I don't get it, though, really. Anderson's taller, bigger, a better rebounder, more effective around the basket, and is probably just as good a shooter. The only thing I can think of is that Stan doesn't want to bench 19.5 million dollars. But really, if Orlando would just go with a rotation like:

C - Dwight/Gortat
PF - Bass/Anderson
SF - Lewis/Pietrus/Q
SG - Wince/Redick
PG - Meer/Williams/Duhon

Nothing's wrong with that. Orlandos' biggest problem is rebounding, and look, now it's solved. If you want Quentin Richardson to have more minutes, then bench Rashard Lewis. Seriously, the guy is the most tentative ex-20 ppg scorer I've ever seen. He has one of the best extensions in the league on his shot, yet he acts like everyone is going to block him. He's quicker than most PF's, yet he refuses to use any moves or even try at all to beat his man.

Other thoughts on the game:

- Chris Duhon is a basketball player? I understand he's had his games, but he's almost as worthless as Rashard Lewis. If he couldn't play defense, I don't know if he could make the D League

- Dwight Howard: I still don't see why people say he has no post game or no post moves. Even last year he had a nice repertoire of spins, counter-spins, and jump hooks. Pretty much the only things missing were an up-and-under and a jump shot. Now it looks like he's adding the J, and he has a lot of confidence in it.

- If Dwyane Wade and LeBron are really this good at 3's, the rest of the league needs to watch out. The Heat had no problem at all spacing the floor. With them, Eddie House, James Jones, and a returning Mike Miller, they should have no trouble at all.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

LA needs to get serious about defense......


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic feeling it.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Derek Fisher getting endorsements now?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dragic with the Sportscenter Play of the Day.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic with spin and1.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I know that people aren't going to like the comparison, but when he's going to the rim Dragic reminds me a lot of Gilbert.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Fish made a layup!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn, Miami beat that ass. I will keep saying it, Orlando is not a contender. They're 2nd tier. They are not on the same level as Miami or Boston, no matter how many teams they blowout in preseason, or how many times Vince Carter gets people to drink the kool-aid that this year is somehow different. 

Good to see Miami starting to gel. A lot of people will eat crow after jumping the gun in that first game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Dragic is nasty.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Such a shame that Hill got severe injuries earlier in his career...dude's still a balla though.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lakers are sleep walking on defense, I know the Suns are one of the best offensive teams, but damn.....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

3 pt shooting contest has broken out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lopez doing some work.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Grant Hill is awesome. I can't remember a player as old as him who was actually still quick and nimble. He doesn't look 38 at all.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ronnie is nailing them tonight.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Alvin Gentry: "There's a reason that they're the world champs."

Yup.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Let's go Lakers!


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Shannon Brown has being ballin so far this year.....he is making me eat crow.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lakers taking control.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Kaman and Eric Gordon for Melo. Clips needs a scorer


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers extend lead from 8 to 13 with Kobe on the bench and Brown, Blake, and Barnes on the floor. The killer B's are getting it done...this is what the Lakers lacked last year.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The champs have looked good in both games this season. They're not coasting, but they've found such a constant in their system that it kind of seems like they are. 

Pau Gasol is a special talent. Best power forward in the game in my book.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Damn this is the best lakers team in four years.

They finally have a real bench.

Start fish for a bit, then you have Blake, Barnes, Brown, and when Bynum comes back you have Odom coming off the bench!

Sick team. When Kobe gets closer to 100 percent, and Bynum comes back.... phew!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sick move by Dragic.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> The champs have looked good in both games this season. They're not coasting, but they've found such a constant in their system that it kind of seems like they are.
> 
> Pau Gasol is a special talent. Best power forward in the game in my book.


Oh yeah, no doubt about that. Kobe can extend his career if Gasol shifts from number 2 to 1b, which is what we're seeing so far.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Two excellent fouls by Shannon Brown, sending Suns to the foul line.

Last year, he would have fouled someone to finish a 3-point play...he's learning.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

This bench is going to be even better, when LO moves back to the 2nd unit.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic!


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Dragic is just a special player.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice pass from Pau!


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

This dude Dragic is impressive. He moves very well on the court, and is prone to finding himself in the right position at the right time.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Tragedy said:


> This dude Dragic is impressive. He moves very well on the court, and is prone to finding himself in the right position at the right time.


The Suns have a real dilemma on their hands...Dragic spells Nash. The more he is on the floor, the less Nash gets to play...wonder if Gentry will experiment with both of them on the floor?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> This bench is going to be even better, when LO moves back to the 2nd unit.


I think when Bynum gets back he should come off the bench.

Bring Bynum off the bench 15-20 mins a night to get his wind back. Playoffs come, keep him as the 6th man unless you can get a real clear advantage. It's going to be settled that he's injury prone, so it's important to keep him healthy for a deep run in the playoffs.

Thankfully LA has it's best bench of the title contending teams, so they'll survive without Bynum as long as Lamar Odom stays consistent.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

That was a weak ass tech.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

How the hell is that a Tech on Barnes?

This new rule is going to make Joey Crawford even more unbearable.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Ron said:


> The Suns have a real dilemma on their hands...Dragic spells Nash. The more he is on the floor, the less Nash gets to play...wonder if Gentry will experiment with both of them on the floor?


Nah, not necessarily. But it depends on the team. If they bring both they'll have to go small, or have Richardson sit on the bench. They can't do it to the lakers, but they can do it to the Warriors.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> How the hell is that a Tech on Barnes?
> 
> This new rule is going to make Joey Crawford even more unbearable.


Yup.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Pau's pass have been on point all game.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Kobe with the tongue play calling!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Awful tech on Barnes. wow.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

LA is making some really sharp passes.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Tragedy said:


> Kobe with the tongue play calling!


Better be careful, Kobe. That's a T now. :|


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

LO is playing out of his mind....


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Gasol and Odom doing their best Divac and Webber impression. 14 assists from your PF/C? That's nifty.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Odom played like this every night, LA would be more virtually unbeatable than they are..


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I've seen Dwight Howard plenty and tonight was the best he has ever looked with his post moves and overall offensive skill. Maybe he is finally taking it to that "next level", now Rashard and Vince need to get it together. I think Orlando is still a contender, are they as good as Miami and Lakers? Of course not, but they are close enough that they are a contender and could still beat those 2 teams (even in a 7 game series) if they get some balls to roll their way.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

lol @ the shrug by gasol.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Seeing that Karl Malone commercial reminds me that if anyone can reach Abdul-Jabbar's scoring record, its Kobe.

But its gonna be extremely tough for him to last long enough on those knees to do it.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

How far is Malone? If he is within like a few hundred points he should come back just to get the record. I'm sure somebody would sign him for the publicity.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

36,928...I think he is about 1,400 shy.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kareem has 38,387. I memorized it but still needed to verify through Wiki.

It seems its too much for Malone to do it...I always wondered why he pulled the plug after the 2004 season.

Probably couldn't stand the **** between Kobe and Shaq.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

LA still needs to be more focus on defense, but when it counts they are as good as anyone in the league. Kobe is looking more and more healthy, the lift is starting to comeback. LO and Pau are playing out of their minds, and bench hasn't been this good since 07-08.

I really like where this team is at the moment.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

**** Rondo had 24 assists...second only to 28 by Bob Cousy. That's a long time ago.

I remember Magic had 23...obviously passed by Rondo tonight.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Malone would have to average 18 points per game over 82 games to break the record. He could probably do it over 2 seasons for some bad team that would actually give him playing time.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> LA still needs to be more focus on defense, but when it counts they are as good as anyone in the league. Kobe is looking more and more healthy, the lift is starting to comeback. LO and Pau are playing out of their minds, and bench hasn't been this good since 07-08.
> 
> I really like where this team is at the moment.


Same old Lakers...playing defense only when they absolutely have to.

Let's face it, this team is older, they are going to take breaks with the clock running. No getting around it.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Ron said:


> **** Rondo had 24 assists...second only to 28 by Bob Cousy. That's a long time ago.
> 
> I remember Magic had 23...obviously passed by Rondo tonight.


Skiles had 33 I think. He has the record.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Malone would have to average 18 points per game over 82 games to break the record. He could probably do it over 2 seasons for some bad team that would actually give him playing time.


18 points a night is asking an awful lot for a 47-year-old.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ron said:


> **** Rondo had 24 assists...second only to 28 by Bob Cousy. That's a long time ago.
> 
> I remember Magic had 23...obviously passed by Rondo tonight.


For the Celtics right? Skiles had 30 assist game in '90.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Skiles had 33 I think. He has the record.


Ah they must have been talking about the Celtics record.

I looked it up, you are right, Skiles had 30 in a game in 1990.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Ron said:


> 18 points a night is asking an awful lot for a 47-year-old.


Right. Which is why he'd have to do it over 2 seasons. I think he could average 10ppg for a bad team if given 30-35 minutes per night. 

If we're honest though, his window is closed.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Ron said:


> 18 points a night is asking an awful lot for a 47-year-old.


I think he'd need 3 seasons personally.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ron said:


> **** Rondo had 24 assists...second only to 28 by Bob Cousy. That's a long time ago.
> 
> I remember Magic had 23...obviously passed by Rondo tonight.


I believe Rondo's 24 assists combined with a triple double is the highest amount of assists tied with Isiah Thomas who also had 24 assists and a triple double. Not even the Big O can claim that record.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

23AJ said:


> I believe Rondo's 24 assists combined with a triple double is the highest amount of assists tied with Isiah Thomas who also had 24 assists and a triple double. Not even the Big O can claim that record.


You don't believe. You know. Espn stated it. I saw it also.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Break up the Warriors. 2-0. Cohan and Nellie are gone and Dorell Wright suddenly looks like the guy I thought had all this potential back in '04. Today is opposite day.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I said earlier this year that Dorell in GS will put up some numbers. He's a better player than he's given credit for. Dont expect 24/8/3 every night, but season wise he should be around the 14 and 6 mark i'd think.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Go Warriors!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Break up the Warriors. 2-0. Cohan and Nellie are gone and Dorell Wright suddenly looks like the guy I thought had all this potential back in '04. Today is opposite day.


I'm liking the Warriors, Keith Smart has them atleast thinking about defense. He coaches almost like a college coach, constantly yelling out where his guys should be on defense. 

That team has some depth too, I like their bench with Vlad Rad, Reggie Williams, Amundson, Brandan Wright, Gadzuric and who knows if Udoh and Carney might flourish in that system


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> You don't believe. You know. Espn stated it. I saw it also.


Umm...no. Isiah Thomas was a player I followed closely in the late 80s and early 90s. So I'm familiar with a lot of his stats.

Also -Rondo is the first player to register a triple-double in regulation with as many assist as Rondo had tonight. This is a great accomplishment for Rondo when you really think about his feat in a historical sense. This has only been done about 25 times before, getting at least 24 assists. Plus the third game of the regular season, very awesome.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> Break up the Warriors. 2-0. Cohan and Nellie are gone and Dorell Wright suddenly looks like the guy I thought had all this potential back in '04. Today is opposite day.


Dorell Wright's first two games have been pretty eyebrow-raising.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Pacers Fan said:


> No doubt. Or Brandon Bass, too. I don't get it, though, really. Anderson's taller, bigger, a better rebounder, more effective around the basket, and is probably just as good a shooter. The only thing I can think of is that Stan doesn't want to bench 19.5 million dollars. But really, if Orlando would just go with a rotation like:
> 
> C - Dwight/Gortat
> PF - Bass/Anderson
> ...


Yep. Anderson is a talented player, but he is a four n Lewis is a three. That's the difference. I wouldn't go as far as to say he's better overall player than Lewis, but he's longer and has some similar skills so may be better suited as a 4. Lewis has a tough time with guys who are longer, bigger and quicker/more athletic than him, which is why we need to move him to the 3(obviously certain matchups it wont even matter, like Miami who has Bron/Bosh @ the 3/4, both taller and physically bigger than him. But almost every other team will be much better suited for Rashard at the 3 or 4). 



> Nothing's wrong with that. Orlandos' biggest problem is rebounding, and look, now it's solved. If you want Quentin Richardson to have more minutes, then bench Rashard Lewis. Seriously, the guy is the most tentative ex-20 ppg scorer I've ever seen. He has one of the best extensions in the league on his shot, yet he acts like everyone is going to block him. He's quicker than most PF's, yet he refuses to use any moves or even try at all to beat his man.


You also have to look at who he's playing against. He's quicker than most pf's, but Bosh aint most pf's. He's bigger than most sf's, but Bron aint most sf's. He's a spot up shooter and post player, his game isn't well suited to be taking guys off the dribble. He CAN do that but its not a strength. When u got a team that's as bigger and quicker and athletic @ the 3/ like Miami, that's not a good combo for Rashard's skillset. He needs to be either bigger, quicker, or more athletic than his man to be effective which is tough against Bron/Bosh.



> Other thoughts on the game:
> 
> - Chris Duhon is a basketball player? I understand he's had his games, but he's almost as worthless as Rashard Lewis. If he couldn't play defense, I don't know if he could make the D League


Now this guy is truly useless against any team. Instead of making the easy pass, he wants to dribble in circles and make a skip pass. He doesn't shoot, doesn't have good vision, pure useless. Can't wait for JWill to get back.



> - Dwight Howard: I still don't see why people say he has no post game or no post moves. Even last year he had a nice repertoire of spins, counter-spins, and jump hooks. Pretty much the only things missing were an up-and-under and a jump shot. Now it looks like he's adding the J, and he has a lot of confidence in it.


Because ppl watch one series or look at a boxscore and think they know everything about dudes game. To say he's not the most complete player is perfectly fine, but to try n argue that his post game is poor, that only exposes ppl's own ignorance to the situation. Dude has had one of the best post repertoires for like 2-3yrs now, n it's only getter better.



> - If Dwyane Wade and LeBron are really this good at 3's, the rest of the league needs to watch out. The Heat had no problem at all spacing the floor. With them, Eddie House, James Jones, and a returning Mike Miller, they should have no trouble at all.


Once M&M gets back, it's a wrap. That's what they wanted to do was to bully the league, n that's what they're gonna do. Like I said in the summer, it's too easy. How do you stop LeBron AND Wade, while not letting Bosh, Miller, and all the rest loose? A near impossible feat, imo. Unless you play a near perfect game, i dont see it.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Dwight's got moves, he looks better in that regard. However Dwight's still a work in progress on the offensive end. He still commits unnecessary fouls by being too physical against his opponent - he has a tendency to elbow them too much and throwing them around. A lot of Dwight's weaknesses shown from the Bobcats and Celtics series returned last night since he still has horrible foul management and his defense, rebounding and defensive awareness becomes sacrificed when he focuses his energy on the offensive end which the Magic really can't afford. Dwight's IQ, shot selection, offensive awareness, passing and dribbling also needs some work since he was doubled and even tripled against the Heat yet didn't make the open pass. Court vision is pretty tough to work on though not only in the offseason but as a skill in general.

I don't understand why Dwight showed off more moves in the first half against the Heat than against the Wizards either. They were blowing out the Wizards yet Dwight settled on just running under the rim for easy buckets than practicing his new skills, and against the Heat I don't like it if Dwight settles for jumpshots against Big Z since he abuses that guy in the paint and can easily earn and-1's against him.

I can see why Stan Van Gundy has limited Dwight's touches in the past since not only is he a work in progress but the team doesn't need him to pick up fouls on the offensive end and they desperately need a guy protecting the rim and grabbing boards since he's on the court with mostly perimeter players. And the team struggles at passing the ball and getting it into Dwight's hands...

Until the Magic can get a star player thats excellent at facilitating and creating his own shot, I see them continuing to struggle and ultimately losing against the elite contenders: Lakers, Celtics, and Heat. The Magic are a tier below those teams like spots 2-8 in the West. And I really don't think the Magic have the assets and quite frankly the front office to get Dwight such a player....they've surrounded Dwight with a bunch of overpaid roleplayers with too similar of skillsets and Jameer seems like a horrible fit alongside Dwight against the great teams. smh @ Otis and SVG talking **** in the offseason about the Heat, seems pathetic when coaches and GM's do that especially if they haven't even won a ring yet and have a reputation for boneheaded contracts and being the "master of panic"...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

You sound like u did ur homework, lol. The Magic dont necessarily 'limit' Dwight's touches, it is more a matter of teams sagging in on him and immediately doubling. Almost every team sags in on Dwight, so at some point, forcing it into him becomes more risky than that certain player looking for his own shot. It's basically teams telling them shoot. What we need is a guy who can punish teams consistently for cheating over on Dwight. A guy that can create for the offense by himself, which would take attention off of Dwight. 

Miami is tough, because all their guys are not only quicker, they are also longer & bigger than us at every position except center(u can say @ pg, but they can put Wade or Bron there at any moment and bring in JJ/M&M). Dwight was the only guy who could take his man one-v-one with clear advantage against Miami(and same w/ Boston). 

You ask why he didn't shoot jumpers against Washington? He didn't need to. When we play lesser teams, they dont let Dwight have that much time. They usually just double right away. The thing with that is, our other players have a much easier time scoring against lesser teams, so Dwight doesn't need to shoot jumpers for our offense to function. When we play a good defensive team, we actually NEED Dwight to extend his game, because as you can see our other players have trouble scoring when faced with good individual defense. Dwight needs a Carmelo. Someone who can go toe-2-toe w/ the LeBron's of the world or at least keep pace with them.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Alright you are probably wondering why I didn't post...truth be told didnt even watch the game but saw the boxscores. Unfortunate VC got injured so early, saw he took only 5 shots. Dwight simply didn't get any help yesterday period, but if there's anything good to take out of that game for the Magic is that Dwight's offense is for real this season. Big problem for the rest of the league. I am thinking a 35-40 pt game is coming.

Miami was motivated, the shots the Magic personnel took at them is definitely bulletin board material, there's also the debacle on Monday, playing in front of their home crowd and the Magic being on a back to back. It was just a perfect storm rolling their way.


----------

